# 3 Monitore mit MSI R9 280X und welche ?



## LouisAUT (13. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute 
Wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gern wissen welche Monitore geeignet sind wenn man 3 verwenden will. Spiele gern FPS wie Battlefield oder Arama und da wären 2 ja zu wenig. Im moment besitze ich einen LG Flatron W2442PA https://geizhals.at/lg-electronics-flatron-w2442pa-bf-schwarz-a415893.html , würde es sich aus heutiger Sicht lohnen mir den noch 2 Mal zu hohlen (wegen €'s) ? Ausserdem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob meine MSI R9 280x OC überhaupt 3 Monitore schafft ? 
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2014)

Für ein Triple-Monitor Setup würde ich CF oder SLI empfehlen. Sieht man sehr schön an den Benchmarks: Battlefield 4 Performance - Eyefinity and Surround (5,760 x 1,080) | bit-tech.net



> würde es sich aus heutiger Sicht lohnen mir den noch 2 Mal zu hohlen


Ja würde sich lohnen. Denn so kannst du sicher gehen, das alle drei Monitore die gleichen technischen Werte haben. Gerade bei den Farbabstufungen hast du sonst viel zu große Unterschiede.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (13. Mai 2014)

Die 280X dürfte hier mit ultra Details definitiv über dem absoluten Limit laufen,

nur kann ich hier die verlinkten Benchmarks nur bedingt zustimmen.
Ich selber nutze auch ein Eyefinity-Setup in 5760x1080 und habe BF4 in Ultra laufen (AA ist als einziges deaktiviert) und ich erreiche mehr als die angegebenen 30-40 Frames. Sicher es gibt auch mal ein paar Tiefs aber grundlegend befinde ich mich im Bereich von 50-60 Frames. Muss aber dazu sagen. Mein Core i5 und die 290X sind übertaktet (moderat). Mit AA sehen meine Werte ähnlich den Benchmarks aus

Wenn du also akzeptieren kannst die Details auf Medium oder kleiner zu stellen sollte es mit der 280x gehen. Für maximalen und flüssigen Genuss wäre aber ein Corssfire System zu empfehlen das stimmt.
ArmA3 läuft mit meiner 290x auch relativ fluffig, vorausgesetzt die Sichtweite ist nicht allzu übertrieben eingestellt.


----------



## LouisAUT (13. Mai 2014)

Ok erstmal danke für die Antworten  auf dem benchmark hat die r9 280x 4gb, ich aber nur 3.. hat das große auswirkungen ? BTW ich habe vor mir den i5 4570 @3.20 GHz für das setup mit der R9 zu hohlen. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, die Graka schafft 3 Monitore ? auch vom anschließen her ? Aber das ganze wäre nur im Crossfire mit einer 2ten Graka Optimal.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2014)

> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, die Graka schafft 3 Monitore ? auch vom anschließen her ?


Ja das schafft sie.


----------



## LouisAUT (13. Mai 2014)

Ok cool danke  und wie würde man 3 monitore dann anschließen  ich=n00b


----------



## Painkiller (13. Mai 2014)

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread.html


----------



## uk3k (13. Mai 2014)

schau mal meine Signatur, das ist mMn die Untergrenze! an Leistung für FHD-Eyefinity wenn man aktuelle Titel@Ultra+Aa spielen will.

Hatte vorher 2 7950@1100Mhz, die waren knapp doppelt so schnell wie deine R9 280x und selbst für BF3 @ ultra+MSAA nur für 50FPS gut...

Kurz gesagt: Eyefinity/Sourround macht ohne Abstriche bei der Bildquali nur mit SLI/CF Freude. Und mindestens 3GB VRAM/GPU. So in Richtung 2x R9 280x/ GTX780 oder besser sollte es demnach schon gehen.

Prinzipiell können alle Oberklasse-Grakas von AMD der aktuellen und letzten Generation mindestens 3 TFTs ansteuern, via DP-Hub sogar 6.
Wichtig: du brauchst mindestens einen aktiven DP-DVI-Adater wenn du alles per DVI betreiben willst, wie es bei den "echten" R9-Karten aussieht weiss ich nicht, setze aber trotzdem einen ein  Näheres dazu im oben erwähnten Eyefinity_Thread.

Sry für Tippfehler, hatte gestern OP und nur einen Arm 

€: Keine Angst vor Mikroruckeln, da hat sich viel getan! Sowohl bei AMD als auch Nvidia. Zwar nicht perfekt, aber bei >40FPS deutlich erträglicher und ab 60FPS in Meinen Augen kaum noch wahrnehmbar!!!


----------



## LouisAUT (13. Mai 2014)

Ok danke für die Info  und den Thread Link. Und gute besserung mit dem Arm.


----------

